# VK | Month End Sale



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/18)

SPECIALS START AT THE VAPE KING HONEYDEW EPIC FIRST BIRTHDAY SALE AND THEN CONTINUE TO THE OTHER STORES THERE AFTER.

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/18)

Any online juice sales @Stroodlepuff?


----------

